# FOR SALE - two baby chinchillas, one boy, one girl



## beccakg (Apr 4, 2009)

Both very friendly and inquisitive. They have been handled from birth and are very healthy and naughty, if given the chance! They'll be available for sale in a couple of weeks, and I'd love them to have really good homes. I have a cage available at extra cost if needed, and can supply 3 months' worth of food, treats and even the toys they love. Their parents are both happy and healthy standard greys, and can be seen.

I'm in Nottingham, but am willing to deliver them if needed, for fuel money if long-distance. Please get back to me with any questions at all, I'm happy to answer.

Thanks,

Becca


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Cute babies - if I did not have six old, retired chins and 3 dogs I would be tempted

I hope they find great homes soon.


----------



## ryanwarren (Apr 7, 2009)

how much are they and the cage


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

ryanwarren said:


> how much are they and the cage


If you are thinking of getting both, you will need 2 cages until the male is old enough to be castrated. Females can get pregnant from 3 months old (sometimes yoinger) which is not good for her health.

Unlike humans. chinchillas have no morals and being brother/sister will not stop them from mating


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes these should be split from 10 weeks old and cannot live together unless the male is castrated.
Good luck in rehoming them.


----------



## beccakg (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd really want to sell them separately, as I wouldn't want to be responsible for putting them in a situation where they could breed. I'm looking for £50 each, with an extra £20 for the cage and a food and toy supply.

Thanks,

Becca


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Gosh....such cuties :biggrin:

Good luck finding them homes


----------



## sarah2009 (Apr 28, 2009)

are your chinnies stil up for sale? im a first time buyer, & read up on all care & really eager to buy!


----------



## thomsonemma (May 4, 2009)

beccakg said:


> I'd really want to sell them separately, as I wouldn't want to be responsible for putting them in a situation where they could breed. I'm looking for £50 each, with an extra £20 for the cage and a food and toy supply.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Becca


Hi,
I am really interested in your chinnies, but unfortunately i have a budget from my parents.
They are Very cute!!!
I would love to have them and they would go to a VERY loving home!!!!!!
Please respond!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I would say that is a fair price.. or maybe a little on the cheap side especially with cage and food to, chins can live for 20 years ! if you find that to expensive you sure won't be able to pay the vet bills !!!


----------



## thomsonemma (May 4, 2009)

oh....i thought it was just the chinchilla that was £50 pounds!
How much is just the girl by herself?
thanks very much!


----------



## KarlyKorpse (Jul 30, 2009)

thomsonemma said:


> oh....i thought it was just the chinchilla that was £50 pounds!
> How much is just the girl by herself?
> thanks very much!


Yeah, that's what she means.
The male chinchilla is £50. The female chinchilla is £50.
For a cage it's an extra £20. =)

Those are absolutely adorable!
I would have both of those cuties, but I'm saving up for a "Ferret Nation Home" to welcome my first ever chinchilla kits <3!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

arrr very cute i wish i could buy them but have 2 chinnies and parents wound kill me if i had 2 more 

as well im ill at mo so arnt allowed to pick them up (just in case)


----------



## petlover123 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi i'm very interested in your chinchilla's. I have another cage, so i would want to buy both, but the question is are they still up for adoption? Please write back. Thank you.


----------

